# blackwater 3-13-13



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Late Post...

Decided to fish the last 2 hrs. of the day...w/ the pending cold front, didn't now what to expect.

Wind was fierce but I managed to catch a couple of small bass, 1 at 15" and 1 around 12"...BUT...the surprise of the afternoon was the bluegill that hit my mirrolure..I left it in his mouth for the photo...laughed my butt off at this one.

Caught teh bass on a blk/silver jerkbait.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice! That is hilarious that that BG tried to eat something as long as itself. I would have never expected that. Great photos! O*D*W


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work there & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bluegills are some mean jokers, until they meet mr. flathead...nice catch!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

caught a warmouth on a big ole crankbait once those panfish have attitudes lol


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Bluegill eat baitfish. I catch them all the time on Rapala crankbaits.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm always amazed at how big a fish's appetite is compared to their own size..1st time catching one on a mirrodine.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bigdaddy's said:


> caught a warmouth on a big ole crankbait once those panfish have attitudes lol


A warmouth is a bass in a bream's body haha


----------

